# thought?



## andro (23/3/17)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...d-rda/&usg=AFQjCNEIZGFHEKffG6iGf8r-yQ2SylOJuA

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (23/3/17)

This looks quite interesting. A BF pin would have been a bonus. Nice find.


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/17)

Petrus said:


> This looks quite interesting. A BF pin would have been a bonus. Nice find.


 awesome but bf pin wud always be most welcome ... time for universal 510 pins so we can use bf pins everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/3/17)

none


----------

